# Gigabit DSL-Router mit USB-Druckeranschluss gesucht



## AngryByte (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jetzt schon über eine Woche lang verzweifelt nach dem passenden Router für mein Netzwerk und DSL.

Ich konnte aber nur einen einzigen Router finden (D-Link DIR-855 ~160€), der Gigabit Ethernet und gleichzeitig einen Druckeranschluss hat, klingt komisch, ist aber so. In der PCGH ist ja leider auch nix und wenn, dann mit Focus auf WLAN. Ich hätte schon gerne eine Alternative, bevor ich im Gegensatz zu den subventionierten Telekom Geräten 120 € drauflege.

Feature-Wunschzettel (wo schon mal Advent ist ):


4 andere Rechner anschließen können (Gigabit  Ethernet)
Telefonanlagenfunktionalität (mind. 2 TAE  Anschlüsse)
Firewall mit SPI, NAT, IDS, und Schutz vor DoS  (falls für privat sinnvoll) (+x maximal sicher jedenfalls) - auch DMZ, falls das was bringt
wenn WLAN, dann durch einen mechanischen Schalter  dauerhaft abschaltbar (man sollte das an der Schalterstellung erkennen können -  also kein Taster)
USB Druckeranschluß
DSL Modem
Das genannte D-Link Gerät hat soweit es auf deren Site steht das alles bis auf DSL-Modem und IDS/DMZ - vom abschaltbaren WLAN steht aber leider auch nichts dabei (zählen abnehmbare Antennen ?).

Könntet Ihr mir einen empfehlen ? - WLAN ist absolut drittrangig !


----------



## aurionkratos (6. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell könnten Fritzboxen für dich interessant sein, ich denke mal, dass die neueren auch GigabitLAN haben. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## AngryByte (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo aurionkratos,

die AVM FRITZ!Box WLAN 3170, 3270 und 7270 haben leider nur 100Mbit.


----------



## uuodan (6. Dezember 2008)

Kommst du nicht preiswerter, wenn du einfach einen Gigabitswitch kaufst und dazu einen preiswerten Printserver?


----------



## AngryByte (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi uuodan.

Keine Ahnung, das ist mein erster Router, ich dachte nur wenn schon, dann umfassend, wenn ich nochmal Geld dafür ausgeben müsste, würde ich es zum Schluß bleiben lassen und jedesmal mit USB Stick von einem Rechner zum anderen laufen. (bei Preistrend.de liegt der billigste Printserver bei 63 € und ein Gigabit Router allein ist sowieso schon teuer, falls es überhaupt einen gibt, der obigen Anforderungen entspricht)

Außerdem ist das noch eine Komponente, wo ich wieder mangels Erfahrung und objektiven Testberichten keine Ahnung hätte, was ich nehmen sollte.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Dezember 2008)

Einen einigermaßenen Gbit Switch bekommst du für läppische 25€. Einfach bei Geizhals suchen, da wirst du schon was finden. Dazu noch einen guten Router wie die Horstbox und fertig.


----------



## AngryByte (7. Dezember 2008)

okay, aber für gewöhnlich kaufe ich halt nichts ohne Testurteil, grade wo es mein erstes Gerät ist, fürchte ich daß ich arg daneben greifen könnte.
In den technischen Daten der neuen Horstbox finde ich leider kein NAT.

Limitiert der Router nicht irgendwie, wenn der kein Gigabit kann und ich einen Gigabit Switch dran anschließe ?


----------



## uuodan (7. Dezember 2008)

NAT unterstützen die Geräte trotzdem. 

Nein, der limitiert solange nicht, wie du den Switch an den Router hängst und alle PCs dann wiederrum an den Switch. Dann unterhalten sich die Clients untereinander mit Gbit. Mit dem Router reden sie zwar nur mit 100MBit, aber mehr brauchst du dort sowieso nicht, es sei denn, deine Internetverbindung ist >100MBit. Einzig Draft-N-WLAN könnte ausgebremst werden. Da du das aber sowieso nicht nutzen wirst, ist auch dieses Kriterium hinfällig.

Zu den Printservern und Switches findet man bei alternate.de schon Bewertungen und im Netz auch sicher Tests. Großartig falschmachen kann man als Homeuser dabei nicht viel.


----------



## AngryByte (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke uuodan, jetzt ist es klar.

Es taucht leider bei Alternate nicht auf, ob der Router auch eine TAE Buchse hat - eine Klemmleiste bräuchte ich auch oder notfalls eine 2. TAE. Damit bin ich fast wieder bei den Telekom Geräten zurück, sonst wüsste ich nur die Fritzbox 7270 und die ist zu teuer.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Dezember 2008)

D-Link (Deutschland) GmbH - HorstBox (DVA-G3342SD)

Die Horstbox hat eigentlich (fast) alles was du brauchst und ist dabei noch billiger als eine FritzBox.


----------



## AngryByte (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke rebel4life,

die würd ich ja gerne nehmen (70€ sind fair, wenn auch IDS fehlt), aber ohne TAE Buchse kann ich mein analoges Telefon nicht anschließen und müsste ein neues kaufen.
Es gibt zwar Adapter von TAE auf RJ11, aber umgekehrt (auf RJ14 soweit ich das verstanden habe) habe ich noch keinen gesehen.

edit:
Ich seh grad, im Test in der 3/08 steht, daß TAE Adapter beiliegen - aber ob das die sind, die ich meine ?

Es bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es eine gute Idee ist, die Horstbox zu kaufen, wenn die kein Intrusion Detection System hat (~Prevention gibt es scheinbar nur bei den hochpreisigen Modellen) - hat da jemand tiefere Einsichten ?


----------

